# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  manejo de flores

## carmestar

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene informacion sobre el manejo y rentabilidad del cultivo de flores como rosas, claveles, etc.
Saludos cordiales 
ChristianTemas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Pocas flores al llegar la primavera Mas Flores en Perú y Ecuador Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores. invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc

----------


## innovagroperu

La rentavilidad aca en peru es muy buena  depende en que lugar desees instalar tu cultivo .
Mas informacion a vitaminvernaderos@gmail.com

----------


## Enrique

el cultivo es bastante rentable, pero tienes que saber se necesita de inicio, una buena inversion, motivo por el cual muchos se han limitado a iniciarse en este negocio, pero si le das un correcto manejo, la inversion la puedes recuperar en corto tiempo, quien te lo dice es alguien con amplia experiencia en el rubro, obtenida en el exterior, pues lamentablemente en el Perú, somos muy pocos los que hemos tenido oportunidad de laborar en esta interresante línea de la agroexportacion.
Para mayor informacion puedes contactarte con mi persona a dfloriver@yahoo.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> el cultivo es bastante rentable, pero tienes que saber se necesita de inicio, una buena inversion, motivo por el cual muchos se han limitado a iniciarse en este negocio, pero si le das un correcto manejo, la inversion la puedes recuperar en corto tiempo, quien te lo dice es alguien con amplia experiencia en el rubro, obtenida en el exterior, pues lamentablemente en el Perú, somos muy pocos los que hemos tenido oportunidad de laborar en esta interresante línea de la agroexportacion.
> Para mayor informacion puedes contactarte con mi persona a dfloriver@yahoo.com

 Hola Enrique: 
Es obvio que la floricultura como negocio de exportación no es algo muy popular en el Perú, pero si eres peruano, sería muy interesante poder contar con tu participación en este foro para que me ayudes -y a también al país- a fomentar esta alternativa de negocio de la agricultura peruana. 
Precisamente abrí este foro porque me lo sugirieron algunas personas en la Feria Tecnoagro 2010, y porque considero que es una buena alternativa de negocio para mucha gente aquí en el Perú. Y sabiendo el potencial que tiene este rubro, y el poco conocimiento que se tiene del negocio, sería ideal contar con alguien con experiencia como tú para que lidere este foro de la manera que te sea posible. 
La idea es simplemente intercambiar información que pueda ser de utilidad y establecer contactos para posible futuros negocios. Considero que esta plataforma es ideal para que se empiece a cocinar un proyecto de floricultura de exportación en el Perú... Espero aceptes la invitación. 
Por ejemplo, sería muy interesante si pudieras compartir con nosotros algunas experiencias y fotografías de tu trabajo en el extranjero. 
Saludos y gracias por haber opinado sobre el tema.

----------


## Enrique

Claro que soy peruano, y por esto mismo también me interesa desarrollar este tema, que como tu bien dices es una buena alternativa de negocios.
Por lo anterior, lógico que estare gustoso de aceptar la invitación realizada, y asi tratar de promover proyectos de exportación florícola.
Te comento que tuve oportunidad de visitar la Tecnoagro 2010, pero una pena no poder haberme enterado de lo que comentas.
En cuanto a mi experiencia profesional, puedo comentarte que vengo trabajando en el sector florícola exportador por casi 20 años, dentro de los cuales he tenido oportunidad de laborar en el Ecuador, durante mas de 12 años, país que como sabras ha logrado desarrollar una moderna tecnología en este rubro, experiencia que me permite promocionar el desarrollo de estos cultivos de exportación.
Para mas detalles, puedo informarte que durante estos 20 años como profesional, he podido manejar cultivos de Rosas, Clavel, Gypsphilia, Hypericum, Limonium, Asteres, Girasol, Hortensias, Anturios, Gerberas, Heliconias y otros follajes follajes trópicales, entre lo principal; y puedo adelantarte que dentro de esta línea, uno de los cultivos mas rentables, son las Rosas, y es justamente donde mayor experiencia he logrado desarrollar. pero su cultivo, es tambien, el que mas tecnología e inversión demanda, por ejemplo, obligatoriamente necesita invernadero, para protegerlo de las lluvias, pues su cultivo de exportación, necesariamente tiene que estar ubicado en algun lugar de nuestra serranía. Pero tiene la gran ventaja de que su inversión es rapidamente recuperada.
Bueno, por el momento, estos son algunos de los primeros alcances que puedo darte.
Para la proxima tratare de colgar alguna fotos de experiencias personales en el rubro.
Saludos cordiales
Enrique

----------


## gatoabad

sobre literatura de flores ...ay uno que puedes  chekear en internet ... manejo de plantas y flores ornamental ...edicion mundiprensa ...2 edicion ...puedes chequear ...yo tengo el libro en formato electronico ...

----------


## takana

> Quisiera saber si alguien tiene informacion sobre el manejo y rentabilidad del cultivo de flores como rosas, claveles, etc.
> Saludos cordiales 
> Christian

 Yo manejo media hectárea de clavel aquí en Tacna por lo que conozco algo del tema. Es un cultivo altamente rentable y que demanda gran cantidad de mano de obra.
En invierno cosechamos 1 vez a la semana y el resto del año dos veces por semana. Toda la producción es para el mercado local. Hay un productor de flores aquí, que vende a Chile. Lamentablemente no permite entrar a su fundo. Hay que entender que está cuidando su negocio. Para empezar necesitas material o sea esquejes enraizados. Si hablamos de una hectárea necesitarás unas 100 mil plantas, dependiendo tambien de la densidad de plantación. Si asumimos un costo por millar de esquejes enraizados de 600 soles serian 60 mil soles sólo en material vegetal. Lo recomendable es comenzar con una menor area y luego ir propagando uno mismo su propio material, para reducir costos. Para ello necesitas saber cómo enraizar esquejes. No es difícil pero tampoco cualquiera puede hacerlo.

----------

Sisy

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado Takana buen dia:
Tu podrias compartir con nosotros la informacion de costos y produccion  que manejas en clavel, quizas cantidades de materiales, precios de venta
condiciones necesarias para el cultivo, mano de obra, etc para verificar la rentabilidad que mencionas, nosotros tambien podemos compartir informacion que tu puedas necesitar. 
Te agradeceriamos mucho 
saludos cordiales 
atte 
Jack Jiménez Pereda jimperjonter05@gmail.com
947003220
Trujillo - Peru

----------


## Enrique

como dice Takana. el cultivo demanda bastante mano de obra, dependiendo del correcto manejo, una hectarea de rosas de exportacion puede demandar en promedio 10 personas, en cuanto a la recomendación de iniciar con una pequeña area, depende de tus objetivos, pues muchas veces esto no es recomendable, por el tiempo que demanda  y por que de esta forma desaprovechamos los beneficios que siempre trae consigo una economía de escala en el tema especifico de costos.
Saludos cordiales.
Enrique

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Claro que soy peruano, y por esto mismo también me interesa desarrollar este tema, que como tu bien dices es una buena alternativa de negocios.
> Por lo anterior, lógico que estare gustoso de aceptar la invitación realizada, y asi tratar de promover proyectos de exportación florícola.
> Te comento que tuve oportunidad de visitar la Tecnoagro 2010, pero una pena no poder haberme enterado de lo que comentas.
> En cuanto a mi experiencia profesional, puedo comentarte que vengo trabajando en el sector florícola exportador por casi 20 años, dentro de los cuales he tenido oportunidad de laborar en el Ecuador, durante mas de 12 años, país que como sabras ha logrado desarrollar una moderna tecnología en este rubro, experiencia que me permite promocionar el desarrollo de estos cultivos de exportación.
> Para mas detalles, puedo informarte que durante estos 20 años como profesional, he podido manejar cultivos de Rosas, Clavel, Gypsphilia, Hypericum, Limonium, Asteres, Girasol, Hortensias, Anturios, Gerberas, Heliconias y otros follajes follajes trópicales, entre lo principal; y puedo adelantarte que dentro de esta línea, uno de los cultivos mas rentables, son las Rosas, y es justamente donde mayor experiencia he logrado desarrollar. pero su cultivo, es tambien, el que mas tecnología e inversión demanda, por ejemplo, obligatoriamente necesita invernadero, para protegerlo de las lluvias, pues su cultivo de exportación, necesariamente tiene que estar ubicado en algun lugar de nuestra serranía. Pero tiene la gran ventaja de que su inversión es rapidamente recuperada.
> Bueno, por el momento, estos son algunos de los primeros alcances que puedo darte.
> Para la proxima tratare de colgar alguna fotos de experiencias personales en el rubro.
> Saludos cordiales
> Enrique

 Estimado Enrique: 
Es bueno saber que eres peruano, y me sorprende la experiencia que tienes en este negocio. Definitivamente sería un excelente aporte poder contar con información que provega de tus manos, ya que sabes del tema y podrías ser una fuente confiable para los que estén interesados en invertir en algún negocio de flores para exportación en nuestro país. 
Cuenten conmigo para lo que necesiten, pero la idea es fomentar esta alternativa de negocio, que puede ser una fuente de ingresos tanto para los inversionistas, como para la gente de nuestra serranía. Mi padre también comenta que la floricultura es una actividad que podría desarrollarse perfectamente en las zonas altoandinas del país, al igual que la ganadería, la forestería, el turismo -y por qué no decirlo- la minería responsable y sostenible también. 
Esperemos que este foro se consolide con la participación de otros usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, para que puedan asociarse y llevar a cabo proyectos de floricultura rentables y sostenibles. Creo que asociarse es clave para conseguir el éxito. 
Sobre la feria Tecnoagro 2010, no pude estar presente en mi stand el día jueves por un percance grave, por lo que seguramente no nos pudimos conocer. Fue una lástima perder ese día, ya que el evento es ideal para promover esta herramienta virtual en el sector. Por suerte, los otros dos días me fue muy bien y la gente se mostró muy interesada. Definitivamente creo AgroFórum.pe es algo novedoso e innovador para el sector, y que incluso les cuesta entender para qué sirve. Otra cosa que llamaba la atención es que el servicio es totalmente gratuito, porque todos van a vender algo. 
Bueno Enrique, me despido esperando poder ver algunas fotitos ilustrativas e inspiradoras para que otros se pongan las pilas (porque yo soy misio  :Stick Out Tongue: , aunque encantado me apunto en el business).   

> Yo manejo media hectárea de clavel aquí en Tacna por lo que conozco algo del tema. Es un cultivo altamente rentable y que demanda gran cantidad de mano de obra.
> En invierno cosechamos 1 vez a la semana y el resto del año dos veces por semana. Toda la producción es para el mercado local. Hay un productor de flores aquí, que vende a Chile. Lamentablemente no permite entrar a su fundo. Hay que entender que está cuidando su negocio. Para empezar necesitas material o sea esquejes enraizados. Si hablamos de una hectárea necesitarás unas 100 mil plantas, dependiendo tambien de la densidad de plantación. Si asumimos un costo por millar de esquejes enraizados de 600 soles serian 60 mil soles sólo en material vegetal. Lo recomendable es comenzar con una menor area y luego ir propagando uno mismo su propio material, para reducir costos. Para ello necesitas saber cómo enraizar esquejes. No es difícil pero tampoco cualquiera puede hacerlo.

 Estimado takana: 
También es muy bueno saber que más gente con experiencia en el negocio de las flores se incorpore al tema, y al foro mismo.  
Con respecto a la comercialización de tus flores, creo que has caído en un buen lugar para impulsar tu negocio y tus ventas. Comparte algo de tu información con nosotros para ver de qué manera podemos contribuir para que consigas mejores precios, nuevos clientes -y por qué no- nuevos mercados también. Es más, yo estoy ofreciendo servicios de "Broker" o "Representante" para ayudarlos a colocar sus productos o conseguir nuevos clientes. 
¿Tienes algún impedimento para exportar tu producción, desde el punto de vista de la calidad de las flores que cultivas o algo así?. 
Coméntame más al respecto para darte algunas sugerencias. Además, no esperes más y anuncia la venta de tus flores en el foro de *Productos Agropecuarios* (en la sección Compra y Venta), y/o crea el *Blog* de tu empresa. Sube algunas fotos bonitas a tu tema o al blog, y después deja al foro hacer su chamba. No te garantizo respuestas inmediatas, pero tarde o temprano alguien te va a consultar por tus flores. Lo que se publica aquí, se ubica automáticamente en los buscadores de Internet, por lo que gente de todo el mundo puede encontrar tu mensaje o Blog. 
Cualquier cosa, estamos para ayudarte  :Wink:

----------


## takana

Estimados foreros, paso a responder a los comentarios hechos.
El clavel por lo general se cultiva en camas elevadas, lo que representa  un costo adicional. Aquí un obrero puede hacer no más de dos camas  de  50 m. x 0.8 m. por jornal. Hablo de un terreno arenoso. A diferencia de  otros cultivos este cultivo requiere de una estructura de soporte  especial. Para una cama de 50m. esta estructura requiere lo siguiente:  20 palos de 2 m. (aprox. 4cm diámetro) , 1200 m. de rafia resistente al  sol, 300 m. de alambre. Se requiere 3 niveles de enmallado para que cada  planta ocupe un casillero y las varas crezcan rectas dentro del  casillero. Puedo hablar de una producción aproximada de 0.8 flores por  planta por mes. Este rendimiento es todavia bastante bajo. Sin descuidar  fertilización, malezas, riego, etc. fácilmente se podría llegar a 1.2  flores por planta por mes). Diferentes factores no técnicos a veces  influyen para que no se logre los rendimientos óptimos. La densidad de  plantación: 4 hileras de plantas por cama, 20 cm entre hilera y entre  plantas. La distancia entre camas es 1.5 m. El precio por "paquete" de  25 varas es 4 soles actualmente. Hablo de varas de buena calidad. Por  supuesto la calidad demandada en el mercado de Tacna no es la misma que  para Chile. Todo es variable. Por eso es dificil generalizar.
Les comento que el productor de flores que vende a Chile, mencionado en  el anterior mensaje, tiene una área sombreada con malla rachel. Con ello  logra flores con colores más intensos y varas más largas.
No todo es color de rosa en el cultivo del clavel. Tarde o temprano se  presentan graves problemas de Fusarium lo que obliga a "mudarse" a otro  campo.
Actualmente no tengo fotos pero cuando las tome - espero que pronto-, las subiré.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola para FUSARIUM prueba aplicando esta dosis 0.1 litro Em-1 activado x cada litro de agua = 100 ml x litro de agua. Con una frecuencia de cada 20 días hasta la cosecha, posterior a esto ve ajustando la frecuencia de inyección al suelo a medida que los problemas de Fusariosis vaya disminuyendo a cero por acción de los microorganismos eficaces EM; aplicalo en Drench en el sustrato o cama luego de un ligero riego. 
Los microorganismos viene en presentación de litro en estado de latencia, tienen que ser despertados por asi decirlo de la siguiente manera : 
1 litro de em-1 + 1 kg de melaza + 18 litros de agua = 20 litros de EMA activado
Se deja reposar x 5 a 7 días y luego se aplica normalmente la dosis es de 20 litros de activado /há/aplicación en cualquier cultivo. 
Saludos cordiales,  *"El conocimiento no es para todos, pero si para quien lo busca, investiga, crea con el más conocimiento, posterior a esto lo ideal sería la difusión pues lo bueno se debe compartir"*

----------


## takana

Gracias por el dato de los Microorganismos Efectivos. Será interesante hacer ensayos. No sé si venderán el producto aquí.

----------


## kscastaneda

Si gustas tengo un amigo que te puede cotizar, escribeme kscastaneda@hotmail.com y le envio tus datos para que se pongan de acuerdo.

----------


## Orlando

En cuanto a la ubicacion y el tamaño de la parcela, que nos podrias decir?. 
Saludos 
Orlando

----------


## Orlando

Estoy de acuerdo en la propuesta de asociacion para sacar adelante proyectos de este tipo.  
Saludos 
Orlando

----------


## Rabrindanat

Hola; el tema de la floricultura es un aspecto por el que siento particular interés. Tengo algo de infraestructura desarrollada para cultivo hidropónico, me interesaría contactarme con alguien intersedado en constituir una sociedad estratégica para eventualmente desarrollar esta actividad, una persona particularmente versada en los aspectos de mercadeo.  
Adicionalmente me gustaría informarme si alguien conoce del cultivo de la flor de cera. 
Saludos.

----------


## Rabrindanat

Disculpen por no agregar el correo de contacto: hsapiens100@yahoo.es. 
Gracias por la atención.

----------


## ZINNIA

Hola, me podrian ayudar quiero aprovechar el terreno que tengo en la costa, se ubica en las pampas de Punta Hermosa, no es arenal, mas bien es arcilloso que es muy dificil que penetre el agua, tengo una Hectarea, quisiera sembrar algo nose si podrian ser flores, que me recomiendan.

----------


## Rabrindanat

Hola takana; estoy emprendiendo un proyecto floricultor con muchos tropiezos, superando muchos obstáculos que tienen que ver con la falta de información, por lo que consideré como referente tus datos aportados, particularmente lo concerniente a la productividad: 1,2 flores/mes y costo: S/. 4 por paquete de 25 claveles; te diré que bajo esos parámetros mi proyecto no es rentable en absoluto, estuve a punto de abandonar el proyecto; en el mercado de flores de SJL el costo por paquete e 25 flores está entre S/. 6 y 10 obviamente dependiendo de la calidad; respecto a la productividad he tenido informes de hasta 3.2 flores / planta / mes, lo cual contrasta enormemente con tu información que es valiosa por que entiendo que procede de tu experiencia, sin embargo, la diferencia entre 1,2 y 3,2, simplemente hace que desestime o no el proyecto; el gran problema que parece existir es que el tema de semillas, esquejes, productividad, etc. parece ser un secreto ultraguardado; la falta de información hace que estemos como país, muy a la retaguardia en el tema de floricultura pudiendo y debiendo estar a la vanguardia o al menos disputando lugares con Ecuador y Colombia dada la variedad bioclimática que poseemos, sería importante que quien pudiera compartiera conocimientos e información precisa sobre el tema. 
Saludos. 
Ruber

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Ruber: 
Espero que ya se hayan solucionado los problemas que te ocurrieron con el sistema, porque los pude constatar y debe haber sido frustrante que se te presentaba el error sin aparente solución. 
Con respecto a tu mensaje, no hay mucho que te pueda decir desde el punto de vista técnico, pero quería decirte que no te desanimes tan fácilemente. No todo sale a la primera o la segunda, aunque es verdad que primero debes analizar si el negocio es rentable según la realidad con la que te has econtrado. 
Lo que te puedo decir es que me parece que tu caso es ideal para que lo compartas con todos en el foro. Como bien dices, hay muy poca información y además mucho recelo por ella, por lo que sería bueno dar el primer paso y ser abierto en el manejo que le das al proyecto.  
En ese sentido, por tratarse de un proyecto de flores, creo que sería ideal que le hagas un seguimiento a tu próximo cultivo para que nos cuentes y nos muestres (con fotos) el manejo y el desarrollo de tus flores.  
Hasta ahora, nadie ha seguido mi recomendación, aunque la vengo sugiriendo hace ya buen tiempo y a varios usuarios; sin embargo, hasta el momento no he visto que alguien se anime a hacerlo; cuando la utilidad podría ser grandísima para tomar decisiones al respecto con la ayuda, comentarios y sugerencias de las demás personas que visitan este foro. 
Espero mejoren las cosas y que más bien, seas el que dé el primer gran paso aquí en el Perú para hacer con el negocio de las flores, lo que hacen Ecuador y Colombia. 
Saludos

----------


## Rabrindanat

Hola Bruno; te comento que el acceso lo siento ahora más amigable, parece que no era muy receptivo al cambio de contraseña, como que la reconocía en determinados momentos y en otros no. 
Respecto a tu comentario te diré que no he caido en el desánimo fácil, si hubiera sido así ya habría abandonado la empresa, seguimos adelante reinventándonos a cada momento, hemos decidido ser más "plásticos" e ir amoldándonos a los acontecimientos. 
El proyecto ya lleva como cuatro meses de retraso por una serie de causales exógenas que te las enumero rápidamente: 
1 - Carencia de Mano de Obra, simplemente no hay en la zona, no es que no haya gente desocupada, sino que tienen una visión pauperizada de sus propias vidas, viven el día a día y buscan la manera más simple y cómoda de hacerlo, no les interesa aprender, es imposible pedirles una visión constructiva de su propio futuro y menos aún una actitud comprometida (Y dicen que nos les ha llegado el beneficio económico coyuntural del país).
2 - Si se consigue mano de obra, el costo es de S/ 40 por una jornada 6 horas, con una productividad que no justifica el salario.
3 - Si se logra contratar trabajadores son incapaces de cumplir con su compromiso laboral, no tienen empacho en ausentarse y comprometer la actividad de todo el grupo.
4 - En seis meses he sufrido 3 asaltos a mano armada, se han llevado herramientas y materiales por casi S/. 20 000, intimidando al guardian que en cierta forma ha desertado.
5 - Sucede lo que ocurre con la actividad minera, como esta no beneficia con prebendas directas a la totalidad de los circunresidentes, el resto de la comunidad empieza a alentar sentimientos de rechazo, a pesar de haber generado trabajo directo a no menos de 16 personas durante casi 6 meses y ni hablar del efecto rebote en las otras actividades de la comunidad, y de ni siquiera empezar a producir, se escuchan voces malintencionadas que comienzan o objetar cualquier cosa que por más absurda que sea con tal que sirva para crear malestar orientado a ver si "podemos sacar alguito más". 
No, no estamos desalentados, pero hemos tenido que ralentizar el proyecto, comenzando por tener que evacuar el almacén a un sitio más seguro lo que obliga a transportar cada cosa, desde una carretilla o tubería o mangas plásticas, hasta un clavo, casi 3 Km de ida y 3 Km de vuelta cada día; se ha identificado a los asaltantes, se les ha conminado con la policía y resulta que esta no puede hacer nada efectivo ni ella, ni el fiscal ni el sistema, por el contrario, estamos bajo amenaza violenta de los delincuentes que son personas con prontuario detrás, estamos evaluando la posibilidad de portar armas, pero las implicancias de tal hecho nos hace preguntarnos si vale la pena confrontar un eventual problema de la magnitud del que se derivaría del uso de las mismas. Te aseguro que no estamos desanimados, pero si hemos reducido a la mínima expresión las espectativas que teníamos en el proyecto casi hasta una fase experimental que nos permita ganar experiencia y soportar el costo financiero asumido, para poder proyectarnos a un sitio alternativo, con menos conflicto social (Estamos ubicados en Cañete, es Lima, esta historia no se ambienta en el VRAE ni el Huallaga, por si acaso). 
Paralelamente, tenemos serios problemas con el tema semillas y/o esquejes, los escasos y eventuales proveedores que hemos identificado estan en el negocio bajo una práctica informal, no dan garantía de nada, pretenden hacer negocios reclamando pagos adelantados equivalentes al 100% sin ninguna garantía comercial de por medio, es más, en la mayoría de los casos son intermediarios y tratan con un proveedor final que vaya Ud. a saber quien es. 
En fin, son muchos los aspectos que hacen que la pendiente sea cuesta arriba, seguimos en la brega, llegado el momento te prometo que pondremos la cronología testimonial del proyecto a fin de que pueda servir como referente para quien quiera seguir los pasos. 
Saludos. 
Ruber.

----------

golcito18

----------


## gjaram

Hola Ruber!, por fin lograste solucionar tu problema de acceso al foro....ahora que recuerdo en algún momento yo tuve el mismo problema de contraseña, pero parece que fue porque lo habia dejado de visitar por mucho tiempo y despues cuando quise entrar el sistema me desconoció. 
Impresionante lo que cuentas acerca de todos los problemas que has pasado, parece que estuvieras relatando una historía del viejo oeste!. 
En estos momentos estoy contactándome con el viverista que trabaja con gerberas y claveles para que me diga si vende material de propagación o no, asi que apenas me de una respuesta te la envío. 
Con respecto a tu pregunta de si te puedo multiplicar in vitro gerberas, es imposible porque ya no tengo mi laboratorio (por ahora). Lo que si puedo hacer es contactarte con viveristas chilenos que tenga estas plantas. Como te contaba este fin de semana haré un recorrido por algunos viveros de la zona central que tienen berries, pero algunos tambien tienen plantas ornamentales y preguntaré quien mas trabaja con gerberas. 
Efectivamente cuando una planta se produce en laboratorio, la etapa posterior es una aclimatación y en algunos casos enraizamiento, con un "endurecimiento"sde la planta. Este término solo se usa en plantas tipo arbustos o leñosas. En el caso de las gerberas no se aplica porque esta es una planta herbáceas, pero si es necesario aclimatarla por un tiempo fuera del laboratorio. 
El viverista chileno que trabaja con estas plantas las importa desde España, y son plantulas origen in vitro. Si llegaras a comprar este tipo de planats necesitas tener las condiciones adecuadas para recibirlas y "criarlas". 
Cuando tenga mas noticias te las hago llegar, hasta pronto y buena suerte en tu empresa!. Gloria

----------


## gjaram

Estimado Ruber; te tengo novedades positivas con respecto a tu búsqueda de claveles y gerberas. El contacto que tengo es un viverista que se ha dedicado por mas de 30 años a este cultivo. Como te contaba él trabaja con el material genético de Selecta. Me comentó que en algún momento importó esquejes de Colombia con malos resultados. Pienso ir a visitarlo apenas pueda, para ver en terreno las variedades que tiene, sacar fotos y enviartelas. También quiero conversar con respecto al tipo de material ideal para Perú. Aqui te dejo algunas variedades de Gerbera para que veas las gama de colores que existe, la que en realidad es enorme!. Una vez que converse con él te enviare los valores, forma de envio. Saludos, Gloria    Archivo adjunto 2179Archivo adjunto 2180Archivo adjunto 2181Archivo adjunto 2182

----------


## Alper

Estimado Ruber:
En primer lugar mis felicitaciones, por el coraje que estas demostrando en lograr tu emprendimiento, efectivamente parece que estuvieras en viejo oeste norteamericano.
Si te interesa te invito cordialmente a conversar sobre la posibilidad de desarrollar un proyecto de cultivo de rosas en Cajamarca.
Tenemos el clima similar al de la zona de producción de rosas en Ecuador, mayor luminosidad, agua de excelente calidad, terreno adecuado, mano de obra de personas muy deseosas de aprender,un lugar tranquilo para trabajar, buenas carreteras, transporte por via aerea.
Te comento que actualmente ya existen algunos productores de rosas en Cajamarca, he visto las rosas, no tienen nada que envidiarlas a las producidas en el exterior, realmente creo que podria ser inicio de una actividad muy rentable.
Hago extensiva esta invitación a las personas interesadas en este emprendimiento.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

golcito18

----------


## Rabrindanat

Hola Gloria, gracias por tu intermediación, apreciaría cualquier información al respecto, estaré a la espectativa de tu comunicación. No puedo abrir los archivos adjuntos, parece que hay algún problema. 
Saludos. 
Ruber

----------


## Rabrindanat

Hola Alper, gracias por tus palabras, claro que podemos conversar, mi correo: hsapiens100@yahoo.es. Saludos. Ruber.

----------


## VIROSAL

Hola  chicos, soy nueva en este foro y en verdad es el único medio que he  podido encontrar en la web sobre floricultura y en el que se informe  sobre los detalles del negocio. Les agradecería muchísimo si pudieran  darme nociones de lo que debo considerar antes de lanzarme al ruedo con  la siembra de rosas y gladiolos en un terreno de familia en Huánuco que  no ha sido removido hace ya unos 3 años, hay una toma de agua cerca de  este y el terreno mide una hectárea aproximadamente. Me interesa mucho  entrar de lleno con esta empresa, aunque sé que al principio vendrán  imprevistos como los que señala Ruber, pero bueno... de algua manera hay  que empezar. Gracias de nuevo de antemano, y que les vaya bien.  
Saludos. 
Livia

----------


## gjaram

Ruber, este miercoles iré a Hijuelas donde hay unos viveros muy grandes de flores y también de berries. Mientras tanto te envio el Catalogo de gerberas 2010, para que veas la inmensa gama de colores que existe. El jueves espero enviarte los valores y las fotografias de mi visita. Por favor dime si puedes abrir el catalogo, porque de repente se coloca complicado el acceso a archivos, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Rabrindanat

Hola Gloria, gracias por todo, si pude acceder al archivo que adjuntastes, una vez más, gracias, estaré atento a tus noticias. 
Saludos. 
Ruber.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Ruber: 
Veo que el tema rebrotó nuevamente y es por eso que trato de que los usuarios de este foro no se desanimen ante las adversidades que se presentan inicialmente, pues como peruanos, vamos a tener muchísimas durante nuestras vidas empresariales.  
Me da gusto que este tema vaya agarrando fuerza, porque desde un inicio pretendí que así fuera; ya que me imagino que no debe existir nada de información sobre este negocio en el Perú, y por ende, era necesario que los mismos interesados empezaran a intercambiar información al respecto, ya que tengo entendido que es una actividad que se puede explotar favorablemente en nuestro país. 
Creo que la asociatividad puede ser importante en este tema, ya que se trata de un proyecto de negocio relativamente nuevo en el Perú, por lo que ustedes mismos tendrán que ver la forma de conseguir la información, el conocimiento técnico/comercial y el financiamiento para que esta idea de negocio salga adelante de la mejor manera posible. 
Sólo pedirles que nos mantengan informados con texto e imágenes, sobre los logros y fracasos que se vayan dando durante el camino, que es así que otros pueden aprender de sus experiencias para no cometer los mismos errores. Además, mientras más información detallada exista sobre el proyecto, mejores sugerencias podrán recibir de quienes tengan la voluntad de colaborar con el tema. 
En fin, creo que es cuestión de darle al tema de la floricultura, siendo los más abiertos con la información que cada uno vaya consiguiendo. 
Por mi parte puedo decirles que me escribió Luis Chalco Villaizán para informarme que el 26 y 27 de agosto se estará realizando el Forum de Floricultura en la ciudad de Tarma, región Junín; por lo que les dejo su correo para que los intersados puedan informarse al respecto: luisoscarchalco1@hotmail.com  
Saludos y suerte con el proyecto... Yo creo que "Sí se puede", pero hay que encontrar la manera.

----------


## Alper

Hola Livia:
Tal como como lo menciona Bruno, la floricultura, es una buena oportunidad para desarrollar un proyecto de cultivo.
Lo más importante: Tener un asesor en floricultura, *con experiencia comprobada al 100%*,y que haya desarrollado proyectos exitosos que tú puedas visitar, reitero esto, por cuanto será el exito ó el fracaso de tu emprendimiento.
Mencionas el cultivo de rosas, te puedo adelantar algo: deberás contar  con el capital,clima y altitud adecuado. Los proyectos de rosas en la Sierra, se desarrollan *exclusivamente bajo invernadero.* Para que tengas una idea de la inversión necesaria para desarrollar un proyecto de cultivo de rosas con tecnologia avanzada, con el fín de obtener un producto de excelente calidad, para media hectárea: 600,000.00 N.S., aproximadamente.
Con este dato puedes calcular el área y capital necesario para iniciar tu empresa.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## gjaram

Hola Ruber, junto con saludarte te adjunto algunas fotografías del vivero que visité ayer. Como te mencione en algún correo anterior este vivero solo trabaja con material certificado proveniente de empresas geneticas mejoradoras que producen sus plantas in vitro, con lo cual tienen sus cerificados correspondientes. 
Cuenta con 7 variedades de Gerbera y con mas de 20 variedades de claveles. 
Traté de adjuntar las fotografías de los esquejes enraizados de claveles y de las plantulas de gerbera, pero no pude hacerlo. Voy a intentarlo en otro mail y si no puedo te lo envio a tu correo personal.  
Con respecto al manejo de estas plantas, el gerente de esta empresa me decía que te puede recomendar algún asesor para que te capacite con este cultivo.  
Cuentame n si logras ver las fotografías...hasta el otro mail, saludos, Gloria     Archivo adjunto 2203Archivo adjunto 2204Archivo adjunto 2205  Archivo adjunto 2202

----------


## gjaram

Ruber, ahora si!, ahi estan las fotografías de un esqueje enzaizado de clavel y de una plántula enraizada y aclimatada de Gerbera.  
En el caso del clavel es un brote de unos 10 cm, con unos 5  cm de raíces.  
En el caso de las plantas de gebera, son plantulas de unos 10 cm, con 3 o 4 hojas nuevas y anchas en forma de roseta, las hojas adultas son divididas y su vara floral es de unos 60 cm, dependiendo la variedad. En el catalogo que te envie aparecen las características de las variedades.  
Las Gerberas son dificiles de multiplicar, ya que se realiza vía cultivo in vitro y los breeding lo que comercializan son las plántulas de aprox. 3 cm ex vitro, con las cuales hay que tener un manejo muy cuidadoso porque son plántulas que no tienen sus tejidos adaptados a las condiciones de cultivo naturales. Por eso el formato mas apropiado de comprar estas plantas es como una planta enraizada y aclimatada, como la que te presento en la fotografía. 
Esta planta a los 4 meses generá flores, y su cantidad va a depender de la variedad. Como no soy agrónoma no te puedo dar mayor información y lo que te menciono es lo que me contó el viverista que ya lleva trabajando con estas plantas por 15 años +/-. 
En el caso de los claveles, tambien son origen in vitro pero vienen enraizados y aclimatados, y ya los productores conocen bien la forma de multiplicarlo.   Archivo adjunto 2207 Archivo adjunto 2208 
Bueno espero tus comentarios, espero que veas claramente las fotografías. Las tomé en una resolución muy baja!!!!!!...no me di cuenta!, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## VIROSAL

Gracias Alper, no había vuelto a entrar al foro, pero en este lapso de tiempo decidí viajar por unos días para visitar el terreno del cual les hablaba, al verlo me llené de energías, es terreno de mis padres y me gustaría cumplir el sueño de ellos de verlo florecer. Bueno, emociones aparte, gracias por la información acerca de la inversión en cultivo de rosas, en realidad la suma de la cual me hablas supera mucho lo que imaginaba, tal vez con el tiempo y mayor experiencia  en cultivos de menor envergadura podría emprender ese proyecto, no obstante, estando en Huánuco pude averiguar detalles sobre el cultivo de gladiolos. Han habido algunas experiencias en este departamento , con éxito, por esas cosas de la vida conocí a un señor que gracias a un amigo sacerdote me enseñó sus cultivos, y me explicó la forma de sembrarlos , cultivarlos , detalles a groso modo, que me han servido para calcular en promedio la inversión, pero igual me siento temerosa con respecto a las posibles plagas o enfermedades que pudiera padecer el sembrío. Ahora, con lo que me dices de tener un asesor, estuve averigaundo eso en Huánuco, pero, el único ingeniero que pude contactar estaba fuera del lugar y no pude hablar nada con él, la mayoría se dedica a cultivos tradicionales y comestibles,  el señor que muy amable me mostró sus cultivos ha hecho todo con sus propios conocimientos e intuición. Ahora viene la pregunta... ¿Aproximadamente cuánto es el costo por asesoría en cultivo de gladiolos? es uno de los costos que no he considerado.... no sé si alguien pudiera darme una idea.  Muchas gracias por tu respuesta de nuevo Alper. 
Saludos 
Livia

----------


## Enrique

Hola Ruber, lo que nos comentas parece de pelicula, no tanto por el tema laboral, por que tb soy testigo de las condiciones que manifiestas, lo grave es el tema de la falta de seguridad, en fin, es un tema que parece lo estas superando. Quiero mencionarte que existe una empresa "Todoflor", puedes ubicarla en Internet, ellos entre otras cosas te proveen de semillas de Gerberas, o si quieres tb plantas ya germinadas traidas desde colombia, me parecen que son serios en sus negocios. Ojala te sirva el dato.
Saludos y exitos
Enrique

----------


## Enrique

Hola Gloria, interesante las fotos, se puede observar que estan realizando un trabajo serio, te agradecería que me puedas alcanzar mayores datos sobre este vivero.
Saludos
Enrique

----------


## gjaram

Enrique y a todos los que les interese un proveedor serio de Gerberas y claveles quien trabaja con la linea Selecta: su nombre es Jaime Triday, Agroplant, (jtriday@vtr.net). Le pueden decir que Gloria Jara les proporciono sus datos y estoy segura que les entregará la información que necesiten. Buena suerte, Gloria

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola virosal, esta interesado en cultivar gladiolos  aqui en Huaral se cultiva  claveles , gladiolos, rosas,   etc todo para mercado nacional, dices estar en Huanuco yo te recomiendo  cultivar Hortencias hay una asociacion de productores en MAYOBAMBA ESTO ESTA CSAMINO A TINGO MARIA UNA HORA SALIENDO POR EL PEAJE HACIA TINGO MARIA, aHI PODRAS VISITAR Y PREGUNTAR SOBRE HORTENCIAS , Y SI DESEAS GLADIOLOS, CLAVELS , EN HUARAL, . CUALQUIER CONSULTA eMAIL.. arariwa25@hotmail.com

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buen día Alper: 
Observo que tienes experiencia en el manejo de flores: rosas, claveles, etc. y me gustaría me puedas proporcionar informacion al respecto.
Deseo realizar un proyecto de construccion de un invernadero para flores precisamente en 0.5Hás, pero para ello necesito de tu asesoramiento e informacion de todos los materiales que necesito tener para este fin, todo el sistema completo y costos si contaras con ellos. 
Tengo la plena seguridad de que sustentando muy bien el proyecto me lo aprobarian rapidamente. 
Espero tus comentarios, 
saludos 
Jack Jiménez Pereda
Trujillo - Perú

----------


## Alper

Estimado Jack:
El proyecto que mencionas se encuentra en revisión, por algunos problemas surgidos con el asesor externo. Te comunicaré cualquier avance futuro.
Aprovecho la oportunidad para hacerte saber que dispongo de un terreno apto para el cultivo de Granado, en Guadalupe, si tienes interés en asociarte espero tu respuesta.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado Alper buen día:
Bueno, cuando tengas un avance sobre el proyecto de flores me gustaría ponernos en contacto.
Por otro lado, el terreno que mencionas el Guadalupe me gustaría verlo, donde se ubica excatamente, de cuantas Hás estamos hablando amigo, y cuales serían las condiciones para asociarnos, en este momento estamos formando material (variedad Wonderfull) para unas 10Hás aproxidamente, (luego te envío las fotos), las plantones estarían para trasplante en un par de semanas. 
estamos hablando estimado. 
saludos 
Jack Jiménez Pereda
Trujillo - Peru
949711273 jimperjonter05@gmail.com

----------


## miguelitz25

Srs. estoy viendo sus comentarios acerca del negocio de la Floricultura y creo que es importante que ustedes sepan que existen herramientas necesarias para una correcta utilización de las tierras en preparación, Nosotros somos una empresa que se dedica a proveer de equipos de medición como PH Metros (Mide la acidez del agua y de la tierra) una vez que se han arrojado pesticidas y herbicidas, además proveemos de Refractometros (dispositivo de medición de sacarosa en frutos, jugos, pulpa, zuco, etc), nuestros numeros (98)104*5512 - saludos

----------


## dmispireta

Hola a todos 
me han comentado Ingenieros agrónomos que han trabajado en Ecuador con flores, que los pájaros también es un problema para este cultivo en algunas etapas, alguien me puede confirmar este dato. 
Saludos 
Daniel Ernesto Mispireta Carranza 
Gerente General de EcoRaptor's EIRL
Telf: 5660664 - Claro: 989147678 - Nextel: 147*7827 www.ecoraptors.com

----------


## Alper

Hola Carolina:
Espero la llamada. 976-156693
Saludos.

----------


## Enrique

Daniel, efectivamente, por propia experiencia, te comento que algunas especies de pájaros dañan los tallos florales, felizmente de pocas variedades de rosas, pero te repito, son muy pocas variedades las que se ven afectadas por este problema. 
Saludos
Enrique

----------


## marestnicand

Estimados les comento que acabo de registrarme y me doy con la agradable sorpresa de encontrarme con este foro.  Quiero felicitarlos a todos sinceramente por ser abiertos y compartir la información, lo cual demuestra que hay peruanos que si queremos que nuestro país progrese. 
Quiero ingresar al negocio de las flores, tengo un terreno de 1/2 hectárea ubicado en la cuidad de Chiclayo, por favor me pueden comentar si es rentable establecer este negocio en la costa; ya que leí un comentario que indicaba que lo ideal sería desarrollarlo en la sierra; entiendo que es por el clima.  Si es factible me podrían decir si es necesario contar con el invernadero. 
Les agradezco por anticipado sus comentarios. 
Saludos. 
Marco Cervera.

----------


## topone

Saludos desde Mexico... me topé con este foro buscando el uso de mallas espalderas para pepinos del tipo hortomallas, pero vi que casi es el mismo producto que el que se usa en floricultura para entutorar...  porfavor alguien me sabe decir sobre este " Malla Tutora HORTOMALLAS?, el soporte de tu cultivo® "  gracias    

> Estimados les comento que acabo de registrarme y me doy con la agradable sorpresa de encontrarme con este foro.  Quiero felicitarlos a todos sinceramente por ser abiertos y compartir la información, lo cual demuestra que hay peruanos que si queremos que nuestro país progrese. 
> Quiero ingresar al negocio de las flores, tengo un terreno de 1/2 hectárea ubicado en la cuidad de Chiclayo, por favor me pueden comentar si es rentable establecer este negocio en la costa; ya que leí un comentario que indicaba que lo ideal sería desarrollarlo en la sierra; entiendo que es por el clima.  Si es factible me podrían decir si es necesario contar con el invernadero. 
> Les agradezco por anticipado sus comentarios. 
> Saludos. 
> Marco Cervera.

----------


## Sisy

Hola:
soy nueva en el foro, alguien podria decirme, la produccion total para una hectarea de clveles??
gracias  :Smile:

----------


## mawmor

BUENAS TARDES 
SERIAN TAN AMABLES DE PODER BRINDARME INFORMACION SOBRE ALGUIEN QUE PUEDA PROVEER BULBOS O BROTES DE ALSTROMERIA, AGRADECIDO DE ANTEMANO POR SU AYUDA.

----------


## Viry 01

La verdad que tener un cultivo de flores al principio puede ser poco rentable, por todo lo que se ocupa para hacerlo andar, pero definitivamente con el tiempo se vuelve un negocio rentable, solo que requiere de mucho tiempo y cuidado manejar un negocio como este, en Viveros Monterrey he escuchado que te ayudan al respecto.

----------


## jasam_1959@hotmail.com

hola junior:
               estoy iniciando un proyecto de claveles, podemos intercambiar información , estamos enraizando  claveles colores rojos,blancos,rosados , etc , te puedo elaborar el proyecto de inversión, es importante conocer donde vas a instalar este proyecto de flores.
saludos

----------


## Huain

busco un socio para la siembra de flores ,tengo 30 hectáreas de terreno cualquier contacto jast49@hotmail.com

----------


## Enrique

Huain, tengo un contacto extranjero, interesado en invertir en flores. Donde son tus 30 has de flores, para pasarle el dato.
Gracias.

----------


## fglattini

Hola Buenos días a todos,
Soy nuevo pero estoy interesado en iniciarme en el cultivo de flores. Estoy en la sierra cerca a Cusco.
Busco asesoría para iniciar la plantación.
Quisiera contactar a Asesores para comenzar. Por favor escribirme a : fglattini@gmail.com 
Gracias

----------


## fglattini

ENRIQUE: Podría contactarlo?
Me envía su correo o teléfono por favor.

----------

